# Help Needed Router table top finish question



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

I am building my very first Router Table.
I want to make the Table Top from MDF (Cost)
Can anyone give me some advice on how to treat the surface so its good and slippery like the melamine jobbie.
I can get Melamine faced MDF which would do perfect but it is more than twice the cost of MDF.
I am thinking of a cellulose sanding sealer, but dont know where to go then..
Please help


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to a cabinet shop and get the scrap sink cutouts from a laminate top job. I get them for free at a local shop. You might get a piece of scrap top. My local guy cuts them to size and donates them to Habitat for Humanity projects.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*have scrap worktop*

cheers
but I already have some but it is chipboard rather than MDF and I'm not confident it will be good.
cheers


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been told to rub some Johnson paste wax on mdf and it makes owl crap seem like sand paper..the main thing is use it all over the mdf to seal out moisture..

Regards,
George II


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Sometimes you need to step up to the pump to play, you will have the router table for a long time I'm sure." chipboard " is just that (crap board ) but I will say they do make some high end chipboard but it's high in price also...

====


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

Very helpful
thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, the best surface for your table is to apply Formica(Laminex) to the top and bottom. This is how the premium tables are built. Not sure how sheet items like this are sold in your location but around here the home centers carry them. If you find a sheet with the corner chipped off they deeply discount the price since contractors will not pay for damaged goods. I saved 75% off because of this. This will also leave you with extra for other projects like a drill press or band saw table, or perhaps a second router table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

The best surface I have found is 1/4" thick plastic glued right to the top.
Here's a snapshot of what it looks like  and the best thing about it (it's clean and true and you can use crapboard because the plastic is doing the work more or less to keep it flat) and if you use a router mounting plate, it's snap to cut the hole for it..round or sq.
This table is just one 3/4" thick MDF..

====

===


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Paul! If you weren't so distant, I would happily give you enough Formica, (Laminex) to make a smooth topp, bottom and sides for not only your router table but pretty much anything else in your shop.

I started out with a roll that was 55' long X 5.5' wide of the ugliest pattern known to mankind. I've used it for a lot of things and still have about 40' of it left.:dirol:


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for their input.
Will check out if I can get hold of formica sheets here.
They may be more expensive than the melamine faced mdf but we shall see. Will keep posted and will put up some pics of table as it goes together.
Am buying the last of the bits this week and then starting to build.
Anyone has any further advice, is all much appreciated as I say. approx a week left before I start.
thanks again


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

The table that you are building,is this something drawn up out of your head or are you following plans? Just curious because I just may build one myself one day and would like to get some more ideas. I am working off of an router table extension made for a table saw right now but may want to go a little bigger later. The extension actually works pretty good and I did it because its a room saver but...........


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*From my head*

I have been checking out all of the off the shelf tables and also You Tube, along with my own perception of what I need from a table and what I feel will actually work well and not be a hinderance rather than a boon.
I also am stuck for room as you will see when I upload some pics of my shed/workshop soon. But I am certain that my table needs to be big enough for the pieces to fit well and not be falling off the edge as they run thru. I am sure the table will become one of the more used pieces of kit I have so not too concerned that it may be a little awkward size wise.
I will upload some pics as soon as I start construction and have managed to convert my ideas and model in my head into reality.
I have bought a piece of angled Aluminium 1/4 inch thick and 4inch x 4 inch wide by 900mm long as a backbone to a fence, some aluminium U channel for a slider/mitre guide. Will be using 2 x t trak to mount fence on(Yes I know some love em and some loathe em but its how I want to do it, if I do come to the conclusion after usage that T trak is not the way to go I will be man eough to tell).
Also making a lifter as seen on you tube. very simple and sems to work wonderfully well. The lifter part is where I have spent the most time researching(check out dave T. pilot on you tube is rather impressive lift for next to no money.
thanks


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

couple more pics


----------

